# Capital gain and FIE--loss?



## Transplant_DK (Jan 27, 2012)

I feel like I've entered expat tax hades and hope someone can help. 

I sold some stock that I inherited years ago and the selling price was higher than the stock was valued when the relative died. So, that means a long term capital gain. I'm filling out Schedule D, but it's asking me to retrieve the amount listed on as other income from the previous year, and there is a negative amount here as my FIE was more than my wages for that year. Schedule D says to include this amount as a loss if it's a negative number, but that doesn't seem right. I mean, it's an exclusion, not a loss. 

Has anyone dealt with this?


----------

